# Do you know affordable high capacity batteries for eos m?



## lovenix93 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm searching for a 2nd battery for my eos m. I've seen on the web brand like opteka, halcyon 2200mah, patona etc. Anyone who has got one of this powered batteries? I need a battery that lasts more than the original one. 750 mah and 230 shoots are very very not good for me. Thanks in advancr


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 18, 2014)

i have 4 pisen batteries i bought here in china
the rating on them is the same as oem but they go for about 200 shots more than the canon batteries


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2014)

Its a complex situation. You are paying for the cells inside, and for the circuit and package. Then, there is the matter of QC and of the materials used.
The same battery will have many different names pasted on it, and quality may vary due to poor QC.

A buyer cannot determine these things, so must rely on the reputation of a company selling them. Buy batteries from a real company, not one that you cannot go back to for service. These companies have something to lose if they sell a bunch of poor product.

I bought a used camera a few years back, when I opened it to check it out, the battery had expanded from overheating, and was bulging the battery compartment. I managed to remove it by dripping holes in it until it crumbled enough to remove. It was, of course, a 3rd party battery. 

With a no name battery, you run the risk of destroying your camera and have no company to replace it. 

At least, buy one from a real company that will stand behind it. I doubt that you will be able to find the actual manufacturer of many Chinese batteries, and the resellers are going to pass the buck when it fails.


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19150.0

I still love the Cheapo / Great Batteries , made in China , past 4 months.
I highly recommend.
Surapon


----------



## lovenix93 (Jun 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, Dear Friends.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19150.0
> 
> I still love the Cheapo / Great Batteries , made in China , past 4 months.
> ...


Thank you very much my friend Surapon, and thx to all the others reply to my post. 
I've read your review about halcyon and now I cant wait to buy an halcyon battery for my eos m. The problem is that in my country, in Italy, I havent find it. Neither online. Amazon.it doesnt have it, ebay neither. Do you know other sites that sell this halcyon battery? Im very interested to buy it. Thx


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

lovenix93 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Dear Friends.
> ...


Dear Friend, Lovenix93

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANON-EOS-M-replacement-spare-Halcyon-2200mAh-Lithium-Ion-Batteries-2-each-/330953184078

https://sites.google.com/site/gooobonoaeraae0212/four-halcyon-2200-mah-lithium-ion-replacement-battery-for-canon-eos-m-compact-systems-camera-and-canon-lp-e12

http://www.amazon.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Charger/dp/B00C32SPDW

http://davismax.hostedbywebstore.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Compact/dp/B00GS8ZULW

Good luck my friend.
Surapon


----------



## ashmadux (Jun 18, 2014)

Look for the opteka batteries. they are like 12 bucks a pop, buy 3. The original battery is garbage, i barely every use it.


----------



## surapon (Jun 19, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> Look for the opteka batteries. they are like 12 bucks a pop, buy 3. The original battery is garbage, i barely every use it.


Yes, Dear ashmadux
+ 1 for me too
Surapon


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 19, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks it's naive to think that Canon left out over 50% of the potential energy in their battery? Frankly, where battery technology is, and limits of physics, you can't magically cram double the energy into the same physical form factor.

In any case, I just picked up the Wasabi two batteries and charger package and am quite satisfied. In my limited first hand experience they have seemed like a legit 3rd party battery provider. I believe I've even heard of them exchanging batteries for incompatible reasons (after firmware upgrade).
http://www.amazon.com/Wasabi-Power-Battery-2-Pack-Charger/dp/B009SS0FZK


----------



## DRR (Jun 19, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> Look for the opteka batteries. they are like 12 bucks a pop, buy 3. The original battery is garbage, i barely every use it.



Agree with this. I have one Opteka spare, and it's as good as, if not better than, the original. Works with OEM charger, and it's chipped. $8 off Amazon right now I think. Have had no problems (only been using it for 6 months though).


----------

